# تثبيت حديد التسليح Rebar بمادة الايبوكسي



## هادي المهندس (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء لقد شاهدت في الاونه الاخيره تساؤلات حول الماده التي يتم بها تثبيت او تزريع حديد التسليح عنما يتطلب المر لذلك لذا اقدم لكم الملف الذي يشرح استخدامات الماده وطريقه استخدام الماده والحسابات اللازمه لذلك وتفاصيل كثيره علما ان الماده هي منتج لاحدى الشركات الموثوقه في الامارات ​.

اتمنى ان تستفادوا منه..........................



مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك اخى الكريم مهندس هادى


----------



## م.طاهر (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

ملفات قيمة جدا تشرح عن الابوكسي وطرق حسابه

جزاك الله خيرا اخي هادي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس هادي ------ جزاكم الله خيرا ً-------


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس هادي على الملفات القيمة


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الشكر موصول لكم اخواني انتم اصحاب المشاركات الاجمل هذا فقط من ذوقكم واكرر شكري على الردود المباركه والجميله .




مع تحياتي


----------



## استشاري البناء (12 أبريل 2009)

لحسنت زميل هادي..........................


----------



## body55 (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي على معلوماتك


----------



## كمال محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم


----------



## eng.atheer (13 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## باسف (13 أبريل 2009)

*المواد الايبوكسية الخاصة بزرع الحديد*

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى على المعلومات المهمة . وأرفق لكم ملف به بعض المواد التى تستخدم فى زرع الحديد فى الخرسانة من شركتى باسف وسيكا


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز هادي، بارك الله فيك.. 

تقبل تحيــــاتي..


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكركم اخواني على تقدير المعلومه المهمه التي تفيدنا في حياتنا العمليه ....................




مع تحياتي


----------



## mousad1210 (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## المشروعات (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## احمد كم الماز (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لنا فيك يا أخ هادي على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وألف شكر لك يا أخ باسف على هذه الإضافة العظيمة


----------



## ahmedrami75 (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (31 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة 
وامل من الزملاء القاء الضوء على اعمال الارضيات ( ايبوكسى سكريد ) بسمك 2.5سم و 5سم 
وكيفية التشغيل لهذه المواد ومواصفاتها والطريقة المثلى للعمل 
حيث انها تستخدم لمهابط الطائرات ومصانع الحديدج والصلب غالبا 
امل من عنده اية معلومات لايبخل علينا بالمشاركة وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عباس فؤاد مصطفى (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي وشكرا على الموضوع المفيد وبارك الله فيك:56:


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Al-Maher (2 يونيو 2009)

Thanks for this good files


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات وياريت في الانواع المتعلقة بالاصباغ ايضا


----------



## AHMAD237 (16 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالرغم من الافاق الجديدة التى فتحتها المواد الايبوكسية فى اعمال الترميم و الانشاء الا انه يجب استخدمها بحرص وعند الضرورة فى اعمال تزريع حديد التسليح و ذلك للانهيار السريع الذى يحدث فى مقاومتها عند تعرضها للحرارة العالية كحدوث حريق فى المنشأ على سبيل المثال


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2009)

ممكن نبذة بسيطة عن طبيعة الاستخدام .... 

جاري التحميل​


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (16 يونيو 2009)

انا أقترح مواد hilti
دون ان ننسى اختبار السحب pull test


----------



## امير الصباح (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووور اخي الفاضل على المعلومات


----------



## engwsk (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي موضوع رائع وجدير بالاهتمام


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ملفات قيمة عن مادة الايبوكسي


----------



## waelwa (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل لجهودكم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alkaser88 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yane_n (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
أنا بحاجة إلى معلومات عن كيفية تصنيع الإبوكسي أو الرزين ولكن لمعالجة الرخام 
إذا كان احدكم يملك المعلومة يرجى مساعدتي


----------



## khaled_alshli (4 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ابو حسنين (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور مهندس هادي
وجزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## eng_882 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخ العرب اخوك من العراق


----------



## محمد عسر (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر مهندس هادي معلومات جميله


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## elhenawe (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لك منى خالص الشكر والتحيه


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## shuaa said (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس البار (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## 1948 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور اخي فقد جاءت في الوقت المناسب الذي احتاجها فيه


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ هادي على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## محمد ابوسهل (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السؤال عن دهان الايبوكسي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية لكل من يساهم في رفع مستوى البناء ومواكبة التطورات 
سؤالي هو: 
للاسطح المعرضة للماء باستمرار هل يوجد دهان ينفع لمنع تسرب الماء من الحمامات في الكرافانات للغرفة المجاورة او الى ارضية الكرافان الخشبية او اية مادة اخرى غير الدهان ولكن بدون ان يكون لها وزن زياده وشكرا.:63:​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخوية الكريم


----------



## فهد مهنا (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dalia abdalla (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فهدالادهم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ هادي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## القمر الهندسي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اني اشكرك جدا لان كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## engabogabr (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## بن دحمان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## karimco (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورجدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهند الجنابي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

والله موضوع مهم ومفيد شكرا لك


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## gamecenter (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لدي سؤال مهم جدا الرجاء ممن لديه علم ودرايه بهذا الموضوع الاجابة

كيف استطيع منع الايبوكسي من الالتصاق على اماكن معينة ؟
هل توجد مادة يمكن طلاء اسطح بها لمنع التصاقه بها وفي نفس الوقت عدم التأثير على الخواص الايبوكسي الاصلية وعدم تأثير على المناطق المجاورة التي نرغب ان يكون فيها الالتصاق شديد


----------



## rahem-10 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks a lotttttttttttttt


----------



## كيرو عبده (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## mohamadfaiad (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووو ر


----------



## amr awad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## حمودي العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanx


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## abdo08 (22 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا حبيب


----------



## Abu Laith (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
معلومات قيمة جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس عمر حمد (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس وكتر الله الف خيرك


----------



## sherifmadkor (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## said_khaled (24 أبريل 2012)

_*ألف شكر يا هادى باشا وعقبال يارب كده لما أشوفك مدير أد الدنيا*_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 أبريل 2012)

*:14: شكرا لك وفقك الله *​


----------



## omar iraqi (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سمير (26 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الباحث عن الفن (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## هانى حميده (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي المدني2 (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## elkady84 (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## quty (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## M17 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nehadjehad (5 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس خالد فؤاد (5 فبراير 2014)

شكررررا يامهندس


----------



## saleh111 (5 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## ود الاسلامية (5 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جيد


----------



## shadi1318 (5 فبراير 2014)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------



## hoshangmustafa (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم جدا، شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حازم2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

تمام ...


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (6 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك


----------



## man82 (6 فبراير 2014)

structural stell design 5th ed
Jack c mccormac


----------



## amr2021 (12 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------

